# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 28)



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2019)

*What makes a woodworking related tool irresistible to you?*
*







*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2019)

bigger badder and more HP!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2019)

"Need" + super price. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 7, 2019)

Simply because it’s a woodworking tool
Next question

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 7, 2019)

‘Cause I don’t have it.

I’ve got tools I’ve never used, but I’m ready for that first time I do need it. Probably not the best way to invest my small woodworking budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 7, 2019)

The one a don't have. The one who dies with the most tools wins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't think tools are irresistible, at least not to me anyway.
Pretty women are a whole 'nother story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 7, 2019)

Price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't know bout for me, but for Tony all it takes is someone telling him 2 - 3 times that he really needs it, and to quit resisting the urge and just go ahead and cave in and say send it to me!!


 
@Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 7, 2019)

If it's something vintage or antique I'll usually buy it even if I don't have any itensions of actually using it. I'm a sucker for vintage tools, always looking at the flea markets and auctions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 7, 2019)

I haven’t found one that’s irresistible

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 7, 2019)

Is there a job I need to do that I cannot or could do easier and more accurately?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 7, 2019)

If I think I need it...….

Reactions: Like 2


----------

